# CO winter break vacation?



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey my family and some extended family are looking to take a trip up to CO for the 2011 winter break (about a week or so). I was wondering if anyone has any tips on where to go. We would want a slope side lodge because we will be housing 9 or more people. Also we are mostly boarders, some less experienced than others. The parks are not as big of a factor as just a nice place to board as a big family. Any suggestions on places to stay and mountains to hit would be appreciated. We just want a place where the beginners will be as entertained as the more advanced boarders in the family. Thanks


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey man i suggest if you are going on spring break to just check around and see who has the best conditions at the time.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Hey man i suggest if you are going on spring break to just check around and see who has the best conditions at the time.


I am not going at spring break I am going during winter break as stated. I know it will be packed at most places so I will have to schedule this way in advance.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to Steamboat, Winterpark, or Telluride and get yourself away from the bigger destination areas that'll save you a headache.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh must have not read right. I second steamboat and telluride. Great places! Are you set on colorado?


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Oh must have not read right. I second steamboat and telluride. Great places! Are you set on colorado?


Ya wed like to do colorado because my mom grew up there and the cousins live in cali so we've done tahoe already many times


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark is actually just about as busy as the Summit county (Breck, Keystone, Copper, etc...) spots. It's a great mountain but for less traveled spots, it's not going to be like Steamboat or Telluride. I'd also suggest Crested Butte and Aspen along with the T-Ride and Steamboat rec's.


----------

